# Cordlocks



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Recommend me a quality cord lock. I'm making bindings for my snow shoes and they will have free ends that wrap around the boot. I want to bind the ends after they're wrapped so I need something what will hold (not sure the common plastic ones will) and need to be easily attached and unattached as the opposite ends of cord can't be attached until the boot wrapping is complete.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Would a rock climbing clip work?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

got pics? link?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

It's called a carabiner. They come in all shapes, sizes, styles.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carabiner


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought that's what you meant. No, I just need some little locks that will hold the cord in place with tension. I went and bought some from JoAnn's. We'll see if there is enough tension.


----------

